# Our 2014 Red Oak Kill Season



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Two down so far, a few more to go. 

411 Pounds










203 Pounds










Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Good work. Where abouts in the RO unit?


----------



## Have14me (Sep 15, 2012)

Nice work Scott

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

Congrats to the hunters. Brent


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

411, dang nice bear. Congrats on both.


----------



## TVCJohn (Nov 30, 2005)

400lbs is getting up there. Got a pic a bit ago of a 400+ just shot in Baldwin.


----------



## Huntmich (Sep 4, 2008)

Nice, I thought you guys didn't have any big ones around 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## sxray (Oct 9, 2012)

Good job Scott


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Huntmich said:


> Nice, I thought you guys didn't have any big ones around
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire



Never trust a hound hunter when he tells you he doesn't know of any big ones. They always know more than they tell you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Flag Up (Feb 15, 2009)

Lured him to the truck with a Bud light, nice!


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Very nice bear! Congrat's.


----------



## Huntmich (Sep 4, 2008)

Obviously


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## jscheel (Sep 3, 2008)

Good work as usual Scott.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Flag Up said:


> Lured him to the truck with a Bud light, nice!


No doubt TV commercials would leave you to believe they only drink Lablatz.. Good job Scott..


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

260 Pounds









165 Pounds Dressed - This was one proud little boy watching dad knock this nice boar out of the tree. Three minutes after the picture, he was back to playing with sticks...lol 









I'm waiting on pics of one more good'n we killed on the last afternoon. 



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## sxray (Oct 9, 2012)

Nice bears Scott. After tagging along with you and Jammer on Tony's elk hunt a bear hunt with the hounds is on my bucket list. Or maybe I'll beat the odds and pull an elk tag. Anyways thanks for the great memories and hoping to make more. Ray


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

sxray said:


> Nice bears Scott. After tagging along with you and Jammer on Tony's elk hunt a bear hunt with the hounds is on my bucket list. Or maybe I'll beat the odds and pull an elk tag. Anyways thanks for the great memories and hoping to make more. Ray



No worries, bud. You are welcome to join us anytime, with or without a tag.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Congrats on a good season Scott. 

I fulfilled my bucket list bear chase with Scott this July. Addicted to say the least. I'm familiar to hounding but had never ran bears. I really enjoyed myself and the company was real good. Hoping I can get back to do it again sometime.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Awesome season brother! Hope you saved an 18" for next year! 

-Jason


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Firefighter said:


> Awesome season brother! Hope you saved an 18" for next year!
> 
> -Jason




I don't know of anymore big ones...


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

You never do

-Jason


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

260 Pounds Dressed


----------



## norton shores killer (Oct 24, 2009)

are you available for hire when i draw my red oak tag?


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

norton shores killer said:


> are you available for hire when i draw my red oak tag?



Possibly. Best bet is to just get ahold of me... I don't want to take a bunch of people and exploit the resource. Bear are not a game animal that can take that sort of pressure. 

I have a few inline for the next few years including Sally the firefighter here on this thread. Lol


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Just name the year you want me to draw... I have the points... Cough Cough...


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Good job Scott looks like you know what your doing.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

srconnell22 said:


> Possibly. Best bet is to just get ahold of me... I don't want to take a bunch of people and exploit the resource. Bear are not a game animal that can take that sort of pressure.
> 
> I have a few inline for the next few years including Sally the firefighter here on this thread. Lol


That's Mrs. Sally to you!

-Jason


----------

